# Denver Storm 1/12/09



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Some pics from a storm we needed bad.

I have some video footage I will end up editing soon as well for yet another video.

the last pics on this post is one of my beloved shovelers.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

........................


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

First pic here is Coors Brewery....Coors beer.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

man does she scrap sooo nice hey BTW when you getting towing mirrors my friend


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

how is the hiniker treating you and how many miles did the ford have. i am looking at a 2000 ford f 350 7.3 diesel with 135K on for $8900 listing price. never had a plow on it so I think it is a pretty good deal. I have a pic of the posting in the equipment forum under Back Up Truck.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

How well do the Hinikers work with the lift ram positioned like that instead of the way a plow like the boss is. The scissor design looks like it might take some work out of the lifting strain with a load


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

mike psd;720737 said:


> man does she scrap sooo nice hey BTW when you getting towing mirrors my friend


I will for sure get towing mirrors before I start to tow the trailer around daily.



Burkartsplow;720826 said:


> how is the hiniker treating you and how many miles did the ford have. i am looking at a 2000 ford f 350 7.3 diesel with 135K on for $8900 listing price. never had a plow on it so I think it is a pretty good deal. I have a pic of the posting in the equipment forum under Back Up Truck.


I'm liking the Hiniker a lot.

Sounds like a good deal on the ford, but you should run a Oasis report on it to find out the details on the truck.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;720839 said:


> How well do the Hinikers work with the lift ram positioned like that instead of the way a plow like the boss is. The scissor design looks like it might take some work out of the lifting strain with a load


It works quite well I think...different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## ProMac1K (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, the Hinker looks to really do a clean job! 

Nice pics, btw. Love the view!


----------

